# Pokemon Go -Android- Sammler



## Straycatsfan (20. Juli 2016)

Gibt es schon einen Sammler für die dreieinhalb Verrückten (Nutzer) die sich damit in der Sommerhitze ihren Akku ruinieren?    Am Ende sind wir doch Millionen?^^

Legen wir hier mal los?

Für die, die noch nicht so recht wissen worum es geht:
Pokemon GO – Android-Apps  auf Google Play

Das ist also die App. Allerdings erschließt sich aus der Beschreibung nicht viel, ich selbst kann auch nicht täglich Stunden damit verbringen, so dass ein Thread zum Erfahrungsaustausch eventuell den ein oder anderen, nicht zuletzt mich , etwas voran bringt.



War vorhin mal in der Stadt, also 60000 Einwohner, nix riesiges, bin relativ enttäuscht, während es in der Kleinstadt alle paar Meter Pokemons gibt, wenn auch öfters mal die selben, war das in der Stadt gar nicht so, dafür aber massig von diesen Stops mit "Glücksrad".

Zudem kann ich keine Brutanlage aktivieren? Braucht es da einen bestimmten Level?

Hab hier auf PCGH glaube gelesen man muss die aktivieren, das ginge jederzeit, und ein Ei brüte sich durch zurückgelegte Kilometer aus.

Und hat schon wer gekämpft? Wenn man einen guten, selteneren Pokemon in den Kampf schickt....das ist schon so wie beim Hahnenkampf? Der schwächere geht drauf und ist weg?

Postet doch mal ein paar Erfahrungen?

Es muss ja ums Kämpfen gehen, das eintönige Sammeln alleine kann es ja nicht sein?

Und warum kann man gefangene Pokemons immer nur einmal pushen? Oder geht das nach ner Zeit wieder?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Juli 2016)

Straycatsfan schrieb:


> Gibt es schon einen Sammler für die drei einhalb verrückten die sich damit in der Sommerhitze ihren Akku ruinieren?
> 
> Zudem kann ich keine Brutanlage aktivieren? Braucht es da einen bestimmten Level?



Sammler gibt es noch nicht, wenn das hier einer werden soll, sollte dann auch das Startposting was anderes beinhalten. 

Du willst die Euer ausbrüten? Dafür hat jeder einen Incubator.


----------



## Straycatsfan (20. Juli 2016)

Ja ich bin wohl nicht kreativ genug für den Startpost.)

Dachte halt mal ein Faden wo man sich austauscht statt nach Themen unterteilt.

Inkubator ist doch die normale Brutmaschine die man "ab Werk" hat? Ich kann diese nicht nutzen, Eier habe ich allerdings. Im Netz steht...nicht vergessen die App zum Brüten nach der frischen Luft offen zu lassen?

Sprich auch zu Hause? Dann kann man ja alle 6 Stunden den Akku laden.

Womit wir beim nächsten Thema wären, ohne GPS kommt die App nicht immer klar, mit GPS macht sie maximal 5-6 Stunden bei voller Ladung und Bewegung, das Display ist ja auch ständig an.

Sprich regelmäßiges Spielen auf einem Gerät mit fest verbautem Akku....da hat man nach einem Jahr dann eventuell die große Freude das Gerät für einen Akkutausch öffnen (lassen) zu können.

Gibts eventuell ein wenig Feedback zu der Dichte in anderen, größeren Städten?

Zum Thema mehr Glücksräder als Pokemons?

Ihr (Redaktion) z.B. seid doch in Fürth, nicht zu klein, nicht riesengroß, wie verhält es sich da?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Juli 2016)

Du klickst das Ei an, weist ihm den Incubator zu und dann gehts los. 

Hier in Fürth ist schon ordentlich was los, kann man sich nicht beklagen


----------



## Laudian (20. Juli 2016)

Also ich oute mich auch gerne als Pokemon-Sammler 

Inzwischen bin ich Level 20 und weit über 100km gelaufen, die das System auch anerkannt hat. Dazu bestimmt noch einmal 100, die unterschlagen wurden...

Hier in Bremen ist auch gut was los. Habe direkt neben mir eine Art "Park", in der auf etwa 600m 15 Pokestops kommen. Wenn ich den einfach rauf und runter laufe muss ich mir um Pokebälle keine Gedanken machen...
Und wenn man nachts durch die Innenstadt läuft, spielt da auch jeder Pokemon


----------



## Straycatsfan (20. Juli 2016)

Also in Gießen spielt es keiner, die futtern lieber Eis.

Aber das mit den Stops meinte ich ja, alle paar Meter einer, dafür auf 2 km etwa nur 1 Pokemon, City.

Dafür sind die Stops allerdings längst nicht so exklusiv wie die Beschreibung der App im Store vermuten lässt, heute war zum Beispiel ein stink normaler Gerüstbauer dabei, also seine Firma eben.

Danke an Thilo, ist auch in der Tat logischer die Ware zum Regal zu führen als das Regal zur Ware, obwohl es durchaus auch anders herum hätte klappen können.)

Muss man die App nun immer offen lassen? Doch wohl nur wenn man auch Meter macht, zu Hause tut sich ja nix?

Es gibt da auch Pokemons, die sind tagelang am selben Ort, dann wieder welche die eine Stunde später schon weg sind fiel mir auf.

Somit sollte auf etwaige Karten und Fundorte im Netz nicht unbedingt Verlass sein.

Falls jemand mal nur Kreise mit zwei-drei Ringen aber keine Pokemons sieht muss man neustarten.

Sind vorgestern zu zweit gelaufen, hab ein Pokemon gefangen, für Junior war es nicht da, dachte an Day One für nen Moment echt man muss sich eventuell drum kloppen.)

Wer war schon an "exklusiven" Orten? Also Friedhof, Bahngleise, Tümpel und Seen?

Ich bin mal so frei zu kopieren:
Pokemon GO: Pokemon finden - Das sind die Fundorte der verschiedenen Typen - Mein-MMO.de


Wobei ich Bahngleise schon etwas...naja ..finde, man kennt ja die Jugend mit Ihren Scheuklappen...


Btw...man kann auch aus Bus und Bahn heraus Pokemons fangen, für diese reicht ein schneller Klick darauf um sie zu "aktivieren", Fangen kann man sie obwohl an längst weiter ist. Von den Stops darf man sich jedoch nicht entfernen.

Und dank Thilo nun am Ei sehe ich gerade, dass Ei nicht gleich Ei ist. ICh dachte ja man läuft einfach weiter, über die 2km, 5km bis 10 hinweg, oder eben kürzer. Aber die Eier geben ja vor für welche Distanz sie sind.

Dann auch dazu nochmal ein frecher Link:
Pokemon GO: Ei ausbruten - Alle Infos zu den Eiern im Spiel - Mein-MMO.de

Um zu sehen was zu holen ist.


----------



## Straycatsfan (20. Juli 2016)

Single Post statt edit um ins Auge zu fallen, kam gerade als push über Stern.de rein:

[WIP] Pokemon Go Map visualization - Google Maps view of all the pokemon in your area : pokemongodev

Die basteln wohl an der perfekten Map, aktuell nur etwas für Leute die sich mit Programmcode auskennen, ich bin also raus.(


----------



## Straycatsfan (21. Juli 2016)

Auf dem Rückweg der Runde mal gepflegt 1,5 km fürn Boppes abgegrast, ein Hoch auf die Server....


----------



## Ramons01 (21. Juli 2016)

Kann es eigentlich sein, dass die Distanz so ungenau gemessen wird, weil im Hintergrund eine Umrechnung von Meilen auf Kilometer stattfindet?

Mir kommt es öfters so vor als ob 5km laut Google Maps nicht 5km in Pokemon Go sind. Merkt man vor allem dann wenn man Eier ausbrüten möchte.


----------



## Abductee (21. Juli 2016)

@Straycat
Gibt es einen Grund warum du extra Android erwähnst?
Die App gibts auch für iOS


----------



## Straycatsfan (21. Juli 2016)

Oh, sry, das wusste ich bisher nicht. Dann mal willkommen.)

Zur Entfernung:

Hier war die Messung gestern eigentlich recht korrekt. Nur wird halt immer recht unregelmäßig aktualisiert, mal haut es einem 100 Meter weise, mal 500 Meter auf einen Schlag drauf, wird wohl auch an den Servern liegen.

Aber wenn ich die Strecke als Route bei Maps plane kommt die Entfernung gleich.


----------



## Morrey (6. Oktober 2016)

Spielt das eigentlich noch jemand?
Ich habe mittlerweile auch mal Lv. 20 erreicht, aber es wird irgendwann schon zäh.
Ich hoffe ja bald kommen ein paar neue Updates und neue Pokemon dazu


----------



## Straycatsfan (7. Oktober 2016)

Nee, die ersten Powerbänke werden auch schon wieder zurück gegeben.


----------



## pelektrik09 (25. Oktober 2016)

Würde trotz:

Niantic Labs: Verbraucherschutzer gewinnen bei Pokemon Go - Golem.de

jeden abraten Pokemon Go zu zocken xD


----------



## ReAlDa62 (27. Oktober 2016)

Habs mit der Freundin gespielt, das gute war halt das man mehr als gewöhnlich gelaufen ist  aber nach 2 Monaten war die lauf raus und da man es jetzt sowieso nur noch mit großem Aufwand auf einem gerooteten Handy spielen kann wurde es deinstalliert.


----------

